# Sammy boy!



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

It's been a couple months since Sammy came back home. I picked him up June 10th from the lady I sold him to about a year before. She couldn't afford him anymore and it showed. To keep a long story short. He's on free choice, 24hour turn out with my girls, as much hay as he wants, pulled his shoes after he went three feet lame because of the crap job farrier work and after 3 months home he's finally sound and healthy enough to ride again. 
On top of bringing him home underweight he was claustrophobic after living inside a stall for 3 months with 8 days out a month from my understanding, turned out alone which made him pace and he dropped pounds so he was no longer turned out, and she poured all the wrong feeds into him. I feel terrible that I let that happen and that he went to someone that turned out to be the wrong person. Since I own my own place and no longer board I can afford him plenty this time around. I'm thrilled to have him back and he's just as connected to me now if not more than he was before. 
I'm not trying to blame her. I just don't think she truly knew what she was getting into no matter how hard I stressed what a huge commitment he is, specialty hoof care, health, weight...He's a big job. Easy when done right but he'll break your bank if you let him slip. 
I took him out yesterday for a catch up shoot and jumped on him bareback and bridleless. He remembered his tapping cues (two finger taps for canter, one for trot), he stayed under me, lifted in his corners...he was amazing. We played tag which used to be his favorite game and he got snuggles, ear rubs and a hose down.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's so handsome!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@Why is that your pictures always look like a fairytale? 

Sammy is lovely and his and your bond is perfectly obvious. Don't you just love the big guys?

So nice to see you and him playing and happy together.

PS, if that's your place, can you adopt me?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Very handsome fella. How tall is he?


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures I really liked them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I.want.your.bond. Looks like something out of a medieval fairy tale! haha love it!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

0-o.. Im a bit jealous


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So glad that he is doing well now & you can now afford him. Good that you got him back before permanent damage was done. The strength of bond between you two is magical-loved the pics.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you everybody! 
Let me see if I can answer all the questions. 
Height: Before I sold him he was measured 8'7 from tip of the ear to point of the hoof when perfectly squared. He's 19h even at the withers. 
As for my place, yes that is my finished arena! It's not as big as it looks but it brings in a lot of natural light which is something I've always wanted. It's 120 x60 feet which he's never done well with but he did great! 

Here's some of the information I posted on facebook explaining our bond just so I don't have to retype and hope I have everything in order. 

He has the characteristics of an autistic child so when I bought him the  first time around I taught him games to keep his mind focused, used different training methods, developed vocals with him and trained him for riding. When he has something to do that he can look forwards to and something that is planned out he does great! He remembered his games (tag was his favorite one), he remembered his bareback cues since his transitions will castrate an unprepared rider if he does them without warning, he listened to my leg and played with the camera man.
Without his games Sammy is usually completely lost especially if he's used to working. He prefers doing something instead of doing nothing. He likes being out with the girls and transitioning into something new he gets nervous but he grasps things extremely fast and tries very hard. I talk to him constantly especially when I'm riding. Usually if I stop talking he'll stop moving. I've been told it's because his mental connections are so underdeveloped when I stop talking he thinks I've all of a sudden disappeared and it makes him nervous. If I'm on the ground he'll put his head against me or in my arms for constant reassurance.

For those of you that are into the energy balancing and earths connection and what not here's a fun tidbit. Usually people ground to their horses. It's a natural connection between the animal and human bond. People that seem to have an issue with grounding naturally tend to be more in tune with animals whether they know it or not because the animals help ground their people. Sammy uses me to ground. I recently had a lady out to clear my new property and make it new for me to make it my own and she watched me work with Sammy. She said there was almost a white cord of light between us and Sammy was drawn to my center. He's a scatter brain nervous mess until he has security and he seems to find that with me. I thought that was pretty awesome.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*More sammy*

Here's more of the pictures. I can't remember which ones by name I put at the beginning of this thread so I'm sorry if there are repeats!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

How wonderful! Wow he is beautiful I'm jealous of him and your facilities! Wow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Absolutely stunning photographs, Sammy is an incredibly beautiful horse. 19hh... I think I could walk under his belly, all 5'4 of me!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

AMAZING & AWARD WINNING PICS!!! He looks so relieved to be back home


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

drafts4ever said:


> It's been a couple months since Sammy came back home. I picked him up June 10th from the lady I sold him to about a year before. She couldn't afford him anymore and it showed. To keep a long story short. He's on free choice, 24hour turn out with my girls, as much hay as he wants, pulled his shoes after he went three feet lame because of the crap job farrier work and after 3 months home he's finally sound and healthy enough to ride again.
> On top of bringing him home underweight he was claustrophobic after living inside a stall for 3 months with 8 days out a month from my understanding, turned out alone which made him pace and he dropped pounds so he was no longer turned out, and she poured all the wrong feeds into him. I feel terrible that I let that happen and that he went to someone that turned out to be the wrong person. Since I own my own place and no longer board I can afford him plenty this time around. I'm thrilled to have him back and he's just as connected to me now if not more than he was before.
> I'm not trying to blame her. I just don't think she truly knew what she was getting into no matter how hard I stressed what a huge commitment he is, specialty hoof care, health, weight...He's a big job. Easy when done right but he'll break your bank if you let him slip.
> I took him out yesterday for a catch up shoot and jumped on him bareback and bridleless. He remembered his tapping cues (two finger taps for canter, one for trot), he stayed under me, lifted in his corners...he was amazing. We played tag which used to be his favorite game and he got snuggles, ear rubs and a hose down.


Those are such beautiful photos! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I'm glad you got him back and hope you keep him. I really am amazed at what you can do with him. I'm not brave enough to get on a horse without a halter at the very least!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

He's a great horse and he's not going anywhere. I need to refit him for a saddle and I have to order him a new rain sheet. She kept his old one because ya know 87 inch blanket will fit any horse. Haha *mumble grumble*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, the photographer is fantastic! That last one could win an award. Sammy looks great.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! I'll pass the compliment along!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ruxpinsam (Jul 15, 2012)

Probably one of the most beautiful connections I have ever seen. I hope to one day have this kind of bond with my boy teddy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm going to take a video on Monday and see if I can capture it. If the weather allows and depending on how he's doing I might take his gear off and run with him but I dunno yet. I'm hauling to a place big enough for him to kick up his heels and still play his games. I hope it's not busy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

